# I'm joining AA -- Auroraphile Anonymous



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi.

I'm Don.

I'm an H.O.-holic.

I find myself surfing the web for tips and deals. I sneak up to the "studio" in the wee hours of the weekend to work on cars.

I sometimes lower my face down to track level and make car sounds while looking at an H.O.

I need help.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- me Too :thumbsup:
And I even get up in the middle of the night to do this too... I'm not right in the head to be up at 3am doing this, am I ?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

DonSchenck said:


> I need help.


I can help you make car sounds...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for sharing


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's not ok to make car sound's.....I may need help.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

first rule of AA is
we don't talk about AA


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

When lowering your face down to track level, be careful not to put your head on the track in front of the cars....

Don't ask&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think your OK, its all the people who don't enjoy AA that are suffering

Boosted


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

AA is too closely associated with rehab......And you know what they say about rehab:


----------



## Aurora_Addict (Mar 5, 2014)

*AAAAA's*

Please sign me up right away. I may need emergency help. Do you know which night they hold the special meeting for "AAAAA's" (Auroraphile Anonymous Acute & Advanced Addicts)? Hopefully it is not held on Sunday evenings, that's when all the juicy slot car auction listings end. That would be a problem.

Dave


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

We are all friends of Bob here.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob's yer uncle


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Bob Beers. Dang back at it again!


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think about slots only while im awake.... so far no dreams,,,yet


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Aurora_Addict said:


> Please sign me up right away. I may need emergency help. Do you know which night they hold the special meeting for "AAAAA's" (Auroraphile Anonymous Acute & Advanced Addicts)? Hopefully it is not held on Sunday evenings, that's when all the juicy slot car auction listings end. That would be a problem.
> 
> Dave


we have a "Chat-Room" here on HT...
it used 2B popular nightly.....
anyone care 2 re-start it???

Bubba 123 :freak::thumbsup::wave:
fellow addict :tongue:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I sometimes rev up a T-Jet, then pick it up and smell it.

I'm ready for the rubber room (with a huge track inside of it, of course!).


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

DonSchenck said:


> I sometimes rev up a T-Jet, then pick it up and smell it.


Me too!! I think that's a common ailment among slotters. Mmmmm - ozone and oil is a good mix.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh the sounds I'll be making when I drop a 69 ShootOutCar on the track.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

whooooooompawhoooooooooooooooopopopaaa


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I'm NOT an Auroraphile Addict. I can quit ANYTIME I want to. I quit back in '71 when I was in my senior year of high school. I quit again in the early 80's when my first wife informed me we didn't have enough room to play with toy cars. I quit again in the mid 90's when my vision started to go and I switched to 1/32 scale. I quit again in 2008 when I grew frustrated with how poorly I raced at the Fray, after 8 years of figuring out I sucked as a T-jet driver. And I may quit again at some future time.......like when they carry me out of my house feet first....

Later The don't sign me up I'm no quitter evidence not withstanding Rockinator


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Hide*

I hide new parts when I return from the post office, so that no one can really see how much I consume!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

On occasion my buddies and I like to take a few drops of old Aurora red oil and cook it on a soldering iron, or hot plate of really hot bulb , whatever is handy... then let that wonderful smell permeate the sinus... Maybe we do have a problem? Nah!   

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

rholmesr said:


> Me too!! I think that's a common ailment among slotters. Mmmmm - ozone and oil is a good mix.


lol, and I thought it was just me that did this ALL the time.

And I was wondering, is it bad getting up at 3am and going to the slot cave, or like me, staying up till 3 in the slot cave.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Burnt red oil cologne...........the fragrance for real men. I gotta market that.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TheRockinator said:


> I'm NOT an Auroraphile Addict. I can quit ANYTIME I want to. I quit back in '71 when I was in my senior year of high school. I quit again in the early 80's when my first wife informed me we didn't have enough room to play with toy cars. I quit again in the mid 90's when my vision started to go and I switched to 1/32 scale. I quit again in 2008 when I grew frustrated with how poorly I raced at the Fray, after 8 years of figuring out I sucked as a T-jet driver. And I may quit again at some future time.......like when they carry me out of my house feet first....
> 
> Later The don't sign me up I'm no quitter evidence not withstanding Rockinator


hey "Rock" 
(ment w/ respect & good-nature...also sounds "Kool-2" :thumbsup
as long as U'r having "Funn", don't sweat how good you are :thumbsup:
@ least YOU got folks 2 race/play with.. I don't  

maybe we can race someday, HO Or 1/32 
or @ least meet-up w/ guys @ a Slot-Show (a Bucket-Dream 4 Me  )

best 2-U & Yours !!!
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

